# My Klipsch Reference Series Home Theater Build



## Rippyman

My house is still under construction but I wanted to get everything ordered so that its ready when the house is.

First a pic of my Home Theater room under construction. The room is 16' x 15' x 9' in a basement. I sound proofed the ceiling with drywall strapping & Roxul Sound Proof Insulation.

All the wiring is 14/4 Monster in-wall THX certified wire.

A big thanks to www.pinnaclehometech.com for supplying me with everything!:T


----------



## Rippyman

and the Klipsch speakers. The subs are not for my main system. Those are going on my main floor and my upstairs 5.1 system. The sub for my main system is going to be a Jamesloudspeaker Cinema 15 which hasn't arrived yet.

The system will be powered by a Marantz SR7005 receiver, which also hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Jasonpctech

Klipsch-gasm:jump:
Are you going to use bass traps? Also, are you planning on wiring the floor for seating area power needs and or bass transducers? Great camera work. I'm off to look up that sub! Sealed and small box with a big amp to compensate, may be awesome for music but so-so for movies I bet you will be building a second ported sub in a year. Hard to tell, though equalization and nice efficient Klipsch speakers may just make it all good!


----------



## Rippyman

Jasonpctech said:


> Klipsch-gasm:jump:
> Are you going to use bass traps? Also, are you planning on wiring the floor for seating area power needs and or bass transducers? Great camera work. I'm off to look up that sub!


I may add some base traps once the room is complete.

No Tranducers though, not a fan.

My seating is a little more contemporary than traditional stuff. I have two of these going in the three seat option. I chose not to do the power recliners and instead stuck with manual. Pain in the but if something goes wrong.

http://www.revolvefurnishings.com/products/wispa-recliner-sofa-hcgnj.html

The sub has been discontinued. I was lucky enough to have the owner of James build me one though regardless 

I believe you can still read the specs here though.
http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/productdet.cfm?page=itemdetail&id=57

Reason I chose the James is for the simple reason I was able to listen to it as two of my good friends own them as well. Its one of the best subs I have heard, and I've sampled a lot!

Haha, the photos are just quick snaps! My real work can be seen here www.bradstaylor.com


----------



## Rippyman

A little progress. All the plates are on, I take possession July 29th.


----------



## robbo266317

You are very lucky to be able to put all the wiring in as the house is being built. It certainly makes for a very tidy job.
I look forward to seeing the finished room.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## TypeA

Gonna be a cool set up :hsd:


----------



## Rippyman

robbo266317 said:


> You are very lucky to be able to put all the wiring in as the house is being built. It certainly makes for a very tidy job.
> I look forward to seeing the finished room.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill.


All builders offer pre-wire install, for a price...LOL.

My low voltage wire bill was $5,000.00 :spend:


----------



## Ezzemo

Wow, nice room. Going to look great with all the equipment on place.
congrats!


----------



## Mika75

Rippyman said:


> My low voltage wire bill was $5,000.00 :spend:


:yikes:


----------



## Theresa

Beautiful space. I would have gone with a larger, more powerful sub though. No sense being chintzy with the bass when the rest of your system is so good.


----------



## Rippyman

Theresa said:


> Beautiful space. I would have gone with a larger, more powerful sub though. No sense being chintzy with the bass when the rest of your system is so good.


Since when is 1250 watts RMS with a 15" driver chintzy?


----------



## grindstaff3

Could you have wired yourself? A tleast the components and speakers? I'm on the fence whether to pay or not. Only experience is typical speakers and receiver in the living room.


----------



## Rippyman

grindstaff3 said:


> Could you have wired yourself? A tleast the components and speakers? I'm on the fence whether to pay or not. Only experience is typical speakers and receiver in the living room.


No, the builder does not allow sweat equity, too many liability issues.


----------



## Rippyman

Some progress. My furniture hasn't arrived but I managed to get things hooked up. The cabinet you see is just temporary, I haven't found the exact stand I'm wanting yet.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Looking very nice. Please share more pictures when the sofa's come in


----------



## TypeA

Lookin good Rippy.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Great looking room. I like the door frames a lot. It seems like a nice big room... the main L/R speakers might benefit from moving out a bit away from the screen wall. You'd have to see if you actually notice a difference, but I think that's usually the case.


----------



## mechman

Nice looking room Brad! Didn't want a projector then huh?


----------



## tonyvdb

I agree ^^, A projector would work really well in that room. Very nice for sure.


----------



## phreak

Great job!! Looks like you are a few days ahead of me, I just painted and opened boxes.


----------



## MY99 2.5GT

I am in a very similar situation and will be utilizing the same front and center speakers. However I'm hung up on whether to go with a pair of Klipsch bipoles or bookshelfs for the surround and rears. Or even a combination. My room is 16 x 21 and will have an open rear that flows into the kitchen. 

Let me know what you think of your surrounds and rears once everything is together. 

Nice Pyle 7.2 wall plate!! I plan to use the same one. How are you wiring your rca subwoofer connection? RG6 with rca compression connectors?

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Rippyman

MY99 2.5GT said:


> I am in a very similar situation and will be utilizing the same front and center speakers. However I'm hung up on whether to go with a pair of Klipsch bipoles or bookshelfs for the surround and rears. Or even a combination. My room is 16 x 21 and will have an open rear that flows into the kitchen.
> 
> Let me know what you think of your surrounds and rears once everything is together.
> 
> Nice Pyle 7.2 wall plate!! I plan to use the same one. How are you wiring your rca subwoofer connection? RG6 with rca compression connectors?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


Thanks.

Once my furniture arrives I will let you know how they sound. Right now all I've been doing is listening to two channel music on the RF 7-II's. My couches are suppose to arrive mid Sept.

I believe they ran coax.


----------



## soup3184

Man, those speakers are amazing.


----------



## bambino

Very well done! I like the nice clean look.:T Can't wait to see pics of the finished product.:sn:


----------



## Rippyman

Here is another HT room I did for the kids.

A Marantz receiver, LG Plasma, Shaw Gateway, Wii, Klipsch SW110 sub, & a Boston Acoustics HSI In-Wall/Ceiling 5.1 system.

, and my main floor/entertainment room with 6 In-Ceiling Boston Acoustics HSI 8" series, a Klipsch SW112 sub, run by HAI's HiFi II System. The pics only show 4, the other two are between the dining room & tech center.


----------



## bambino

I wish i was your kid. Can i move in?:devil:


----------



## Jasonpctech

Wow all very nice. Clean looking and inspiring.


----------



## Rippyman

My reciever finally arrived. Removed my buddies equipment and hooked my stuff up. Now if only my couches would arrive.


----------



## nezff

nice job


----------



## atmfrank

WOW!!! Awesome looking HT. I am in the process myself of gathering equipment for my 1st HT build. Going with a Klipsch setup as well. Look forward to posting pics once the time comes.


----------



## bmfjimbo80

Looks so clean man. I am loving the grays, albeit little light on the side walls for my projection setup. Amazing looking speakers, what does that speaker setup run? I'm a total newbie to this stuff, just bought my first home 2 years ago but now looking to get into home theater as i've started to finish my basement. Side note, amazing kitchen as well, my kinda style.


----------



## Rippyman

Thanks, it all depends who you buy it from really.


----------



## Moostache

My children would destroy that in a New York Minute...which makes me all the more envious of your ability to have THAT kind of decor WITH children! I think I need to rethink some of my disciplinary measures...because they are not producing the desired results - ie. my rooms look NOTHING like THAT!!:rolleyesno:


----------



## Rippyman

Destroy? How?


----------



## Moostache

Rippyman said:


> Destroy? How?


My kids generally tend to leave a trail of destruction in their wake! They are 13, 8, 7, 6 and 4 years old and the younger ones still get sticky hands on walls and furniture!

That, and the older ones have a very annoying habit of leaving Legos and DS games left out and mysteriously right where I am walking in darkened rooms!

It is a beautiful room though and I hope to one day bring mine into the same sport as that!


----------



## Rippyman

Moostache said:


> My kids generally tend to leave a trail of destruction in their wake! They are 13, 8, 7, 6 and 4 years old and the younger ones still get sticky hands on walls and furniture!
> 
> That, and the older ones have a very annoying habit of leaving Legos and DS games left out and mysteriously right where I am walking in darkened rooms!
> 
> It is a beautiful room though and I hope to one day bring mine into the same sport as that!


Holy , that is a lot of kids. Are you a farmer? 

I only have two children, the thought of more makes my knees weak.

The financial stress alone would be the end of me, haha.

My two kids are very well behaved, but both myself and the Wife are very a_n_a_l when it comes to having a clean home. We clean every night.


----------



## Infrasonic

Great looking house, I love that kitchen!


----------



## DESCypher

Hey what color did you use for your TV wall? It looks like a dark gray but what kind of gray or color is it?

Thanks and GREAT looking room.


----------



## BD55

Where did you get those wall plates? There's nothing better than that clean look of wall plates with every imaginable connection available and all wiring hidden in the walls.


----------



## Rippyman

DESCypher said:


> Hey what color did you use for your TV wall? It looks like a dark gray but what kind of gray or color is it?
> 
> Thanks and GREAT looking room.


Escarpment by Benjamin Moore.

http://www.benjaminmoore.ca/en-ca/paint-color/escarpment


----------



## Rippyman

BD55 said:


> Where did you get those wall plates? There's nothing better than that clean look of wall plates with every imaginable connection available and all wiring hidden in the walls.


Came with the wiring package, but I'm pretty sure you can get them from www.monoprice.com


----------



## Rippyman

After 6 months of waiting my couch finally arrived! 

Its 12' wide with two recliners on each end. Its super comfy, hehe.










and the front.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Nice couch!!! Looks great


----------



## ALMFamily

Now that looks super comfy! Grats mate! :T


----------



## JBrax

Liking that couch, very nice. One of the hardest parts for me was agreeing on the seating with the wife. This might sound dorky but it had to have her "cuddle approval".


----------



## dsully444

Like the colors, like the kitchen, like the theater, like the couch. Great job man. Those speakers look awesome, I have always wanted to get the RF-7, just don't have the space for the floor standers. What are your thoughts on them. People tend to comment that Klipsch is to bright and causes ear fatigue with extended listening, thoughts? Well done on all of your choices. Where where did you get that couch also?


----------



## Rippyman

dsully444 said:


> Like the colors, like the kitchen, like the theater, like the couch. Great job man. Those speakers look awesome, I have always wanted to get the RF-7, just don't have the space for the floor standers. What are your thoughts on them. People tend to comment that Klipsch is to bright and causes ear fatigue with extended listening, thoughts? Well done on all of your choices. Where where did you get that couch also?


I absolutely love them. I can understand the idea of people saying they are bright. For me the word I like to use is knife cutting sharp. Bright to me is used for speakers with no depth, very flat/tinny.

The RF-7 II's IMO have a very full body/range to them but deliver them with razor sharp clarity. You can play them at any volume and they sound amazing, but because they play so crystal clear you can play them extremely loud without realizing just how loud you are playing them if that makes sense. 

I have a cheap DP meter and it was showing 98DB at -5. Loud enough that you could yell and barely hear yourself.

Listening to music like Adele is just hair raising/goose bumps. 

With movies I don't think you can find a better speaker on the market, movies just come alive, you hear every single detail imaginable, its truly amazing!

The couch is by Italsofa, I ordered it from a local dealer. Took 6 months to get it...lol.

The model is called Bridge

http://www.italsofa.com/en_GB/index.html?nosplash=1


----------



## dsully444

Thanks for the response. I have only heard the THX 650s I believe and thought they sounded great. That was in a treated demo room though. I am guessing that the center you have is awesome to say the least for movies. That thing is just plain large, but fantastic looking.


----------



## Rippyman

dsully444 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have only heard the THX 650s I believe and thought they sounded great. That was in a treated demo room though. I am guessing that the center you have is awesome to say the least for movies. That thing is just plain large, but fantastic looking.


If you are wanting a pure HT room then the THX Ultra 2 package is the way to go.

http://www.klipsch.com/thx-ultra2-home-theater-system

I haven't demoed it myself, but the dealer I bought my stuff from says its absolutely incredible for HT.


----------



## ALMFamily

I wish I could find a dealer close by that carried the Reference series - based on your impressions, I would sure love to give them a listen.......


----------



## JBrax

Rippyman said:


> I absolutely love them. I can understand the idea of people saying they are bright. For me the word I like to use is knife cutting sharp. Bright to me is used for speakers with no depth, very flat/tinny.
> 
> The RF-7 II's IMO have a very full body/range to them but deliver them with razor sharp clarity. You can play them at any volume and they sound amazing, but because they play so crystal clear you can play them extremely loud without realizing just how loud you are playing them if that makes sense.
> 
> I have a cheap DP meter and it was showing 98DB at -5. Loud enough that you could yell and barely hear yourself.
> 
> Listening to music like Adele is just hair raising/goose bumps.
> 
> With movies I don't think you can find a better speaker on the market, movies just come alive, you hear every single detail imaginable, its truly amazing!
> 
> The couch is by Italsofa, I ordered it from a local dealer. Took 6 months to get it...lol.
> 
> The model is called Bridge
> 
> http://www.italsofa.com/en_GB/index.html?nosplash=1


In my opinion the Klipsch Reference series are unmatched in price for home theater. My buddy sold his Martin Logan Vantage speakers after hearing my setup. He thought they were somewhat flat sounding and collected to much pet hair. He now has RF7's and couldn't be happier.


----------



## dsully444

The RF7s do look menacing. These are not the kind of speakers that you want to hide behind an AT screen. I have heard the Ultra package at a dealer that has no closed. The combination of the speakers and D-BOX chairs (shakers) was spectacular. If you haven't heard them I would recommend them to anyone if the only want to buy manufacturer (as opposed to Internet Direct) home theater speakers.


----------



## panas4

What HT cabinet is this in your kids room? Looks very clean and functional!

Also did you end up deciding what cabinet to use for your setup? I have the Klipsch 64ii as well and this is
a monster to put inside a cabinet or find a cabinet to put on top of it without looking too boxy...

great design and choice of components!


----------



## Rippyman

Latest edition to my HT room. SVS PB13-Ultra


----------



## Rippyman

panas4 said:


> What HT cabinet is this in your kids room? Looks very clean and functional!
> 
> Also did you end up deciding what cabinet to use for your setup? I have the Klipsch 64ii as well and this is
> a monster to put inside a cabinet or find a cabinet to put on top of it without looking too boxy...
> 
> great design and choice of components!


Its from Ikea, I just left out the middle doors.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80133930/


----------



## Tonto

Nice set up, have you ever measured your room? Just curious how that SVS sounds being corner loaded.


----------



## Rippyman

Tonto said:


> Nice set up, have you ever measured your room? Just curious how that SVS sounds being corner loaded.


Thanks, no I don't have the software to measure anything like that. Just ran Audyssey and that's it.


----------



## 8086

What is the reason for going with two different subwoofers, the SW-110 and SW-112?


----------



## Rippyman

8086 said:


> What is the reason for going with two different subwoofers, the SW-110 and SW-112?


The SW-110 is for my kids 5.1 system upstairs. The SW-112 is for my main floor music.

My main theater was using dual SW-112's temporarily until I purchased a dedicated sub which I have now, the PB13-Ultra.


----------



## lcjr71

Awesome rooms!! I would of gone the Klipsch THX Ultra route instead of my Onkyo HTIB if I had the money. Everything look well put together. I can only imagine how it great it sounds!!


----------



## pasty64

Some serious equipment there, looks great.


----------



## Rippyman

Tonto said:


> Nice set up, have you ever measured your room? Just curious how that SVS sounds being corner loaded.


I ended up moving my sub from the corner after doing the sub crawl technique. It now resides just left of my TV.

Re-ran Audyssey and now it sounds way better.

I recently ordered a mic, once it arrives I will be doing some tests with REW to see how my room measures.


----------



## kenmck15

so so so awesome.

What kind of gain do you have the PB13 set to in order to keep up with the Klipsch.

Im thinking of a SB13 Ultra but ive only get RF35s and just interested.

Did i mention your rooms are awesome


----------



## JBrax

Very nice room and setup Rippyman. I also have a Klipsch Reference setup though one model lower than yours. While I am completely satisfied with the Reference series for movies I do at times think with certain types of music they're not natural sounding. My listening habits are 90% movies on Blu-ray so it's not that big of a deal but interested in your thoughts on them in regards to music.


----------



## Rippyman

JBrax said:


> Very nice room and setup Rippyman. I also have a Klipsch Reference setup though one model lower than yours. While I am completely satisfied with the Reference series for movies I do at times think with certain types of music they're not natural sounding. My listening habits are 90% movies on Blu-ray so it's not that big of a deal but interested in your thoughts on them in regards to music.


What type of music are you referring to? I love my big RF-7 II's for music, but I have them quite far apart probably 10' which mellows the big horns, I plan on getting some wall treatments which will really improve the overall environment. But I'm quite satisfied with how they sound.


----------



## Rippyman

kenmck15 said:


> so so so awesome.
> 
> What kind of gain do you have the PB13 set to in order to keep up with the Klipsch.
> 
> Im thinking of a SB13 Ultra but ive only get RF35s and just interested.
> 
> Did i mention your rooms are awesome


My sub is set at -10 and Audyssey set the AVR gain to -5. I'm running it in its 20Hz mode.

It fills my room with deep powerful bass.


----------



## JBrax

Rippyman said:


> What type of music are you referring to? I love my big RF-7 II's for music, but I have them quite far apart probably 10' which mellows the big horns, I plan on getting some wall treatments which will really improve the overall environment. But I'm quite satisfied with how they sound.


Please keep in mind I was referring to music and only certain types. My biggest issue is with higher pitched female vocals for instance Adele. Now it may have more to do with format as her Blu-ray sounds fantastic but the CD can be a bit shrill at times. I have actually relegated most of my music listening to the Exteris Audio speakers because they just have a warmth that my Klipsch cannot replicate. I do want to reiterate that I think my Reference system is amazing for movies.


----------



## Rippyman

JBrax said:


> Please keep in mind I was referring to music and only certain types. My biggest issue is with higher pitched female vocals for instance Adele. Now it may have more to do with format as her Blu-ray sounds fantastic but the CD can be a bit shrill at times. I have actually relegated most of my music listening to the Exteris Audio speakers because they just have a warmth that my Klipsch cannot replicate. I do want to reiterate that I think my Reference system is amazing for movies.


Maybe play with position & direction, along with settings. My Klipsch have no shrill sounds what so ever when I listen to Adele. Just full, smooth sound.


----------



## flyimages

nice setup, love those klipsch's


----------



## flamingeye

nice I've been a big Klipsch fan for like forever , my klipsch's would get shrill on some CD's too and it's definitely on how some are mastered , but adding room treatments did help in more ways then one and something every one should do in my opinion


----------



## Heath Cunningham

Love this room, very nicely done mate


----------



## B- one

Heath Cunningham said:


> Love this room, very nicely done mate


Way to dig up a classic! I like this room a lot big fan of the copper.


----------



## wes

Nice room but you might want to consider acoustic treatment.

These are cool

- Vicoustics
- GIK Acoustics


----------

